# I want my girlfriend back. She's my first love. I miss her every day and night.



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

friends.
im loving a girl for last 10 months..i got her relationship in facebook.. we both were very close to eachother for some months.. after that often we both get fighting together then i apoligize her, she ll give me a chance, so far she given many chances but everytime when she s giving me a chance she made me cry a lot.. now again i fought with her, but this time i got so much angry on her cause she allways mistaking me and throw me off easily so i spoked rubbish she was crieda lot, but now i m feeling for that.. i broke her heart into pieces.. i apoliized many time but she is not believing me.. i love her so much please help me how to get her back.. 

i dont know when should i start calling or texting her.. all ma friends saying call her after 2 weeks.. i dont know is that ll work or not.. but i want her i wanna marry her.. please help me.. i never hurt her anymore for sure.. please help

she likes the persons who gives her respect.. recently i did many mistakes, i used ma friends to speak with her for helping me in that one of ma friend spoke her rubbish.. she is so disappointed and said me u r not a person to trust and no one girls ll trust u and get lost.. one of friend saying, she was crying wen i called her, how can i be his friend if i not not have intrest, im scaring whether he follow up me when im going to work..

friends i really have respect, caring and love on her, but i dont know how to show her.. many times v had went movie i kissed her many times.. her thought killing me every seconds.. everyday im begging her.. I just want her back in my arms even though she dumped me.. she is so special to me and I had feelings for her that I've never felt for any other girls in my life.. al r sayin It would be better to get some things done instead of waiting for her, at least now. "move on" the only healthy option you have now, but i cant stop let ma emotions get in the way of what i deserve.. 

I Want her Back. she is ma Dream Of Woman. I Miss her Every Day And Night.. We were together for over 8 months.. v had our ups nd our downs.. It was bliss, dis was my first serious relationship. I made mistakes nd I was much too jealous and controlling..But I did these things cos I thought I was losing her.. Also I wanted to be around u nd I adore u.. my realization was late, but I believe I can overcome my faults since I know what went wrong. How can I show her that I can change and not be that way anymore? 

friends, really i dont know how to get her back, she gonna get married in some months her parents started alliance.. so NC is not work for me..pls help me.. what to text her, what to speak to compromise her.. she s really very good girl, helped me a lot, adviced me a lot.. i made mistakes, i hurted her, i spoke rubbish..im the responsible for all.. nowadays s=is not even reply my sms, said STOP torturing ME.. im so disappointed, i never thought to torture but she feels like that.. i dont know how to behave with her.. i love her so deeply i can do whatever for her.. PLS HELP ME


----------



## sam36666 (Jan 29, 2012)

118 views but no one help me..


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

She dumped you and is getting married in a few months.

You need to let go and move on. Seriously, begging someone to come back who has dumped you and is betrothed to someone else is very unhealthy and unattractive. All you are doing is pushing her away.

I understand you are hurt and heartbroken, but your behavior now is doing you more bad than good.

Let go.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 5, 2011)

No contact is the best thing for you bud unless you have to work with her. She's getting married to someone else so cut your losses and move on.

If and it's a huge if, you are willing to be just friends, you can reconnect after a cooling off period that will put you in a place where you won't want more.

In the mean time, hang out with friends, throw yourself into hobbies or work and when your obsession with this girl weakens, find another girl.


----------



## pssa (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm guessing the lack of replies is due to your poor written English. Bad spelling, grammar, and punctuation makes you very hard to follow. I have no clue what advice to give because I don't really understand your story. All I get is that you are desperate.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

pssa said:


> I'm guessing the lack of replies is due to your poor written English. Bad spelling, grammar, and punctuation makes you very hard to follow. I have no clue what advice to give because I don't really understand your story. All I get is that you are desperate.


And this was helpful how?


----------



## pssa (Jan 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> And this was helpful how?


It was helpful because the original poster commented, "118 views but no one help me.. " I was just suggesting why "no one help me..". If he wants helpful replies, it is important to do a better job communicating his situation.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I thought his post was pretty clear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

